# Opinions Needed - Lighting



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

All,

I have a small 18x12x12 setup that currently has led lighting within the hood. Lighting is strong enough according to the specs to work LPS and softies, but is touch on/off (white/blue on, blue only on, off) and is not programmable.

Would someone be able to recommend a programmable light that has sunrise, sunset and lunar options that would be suitable for this size of tank? I do not want to burn out my livestock or my wallet for that matter. Happy to spend appropriate money, but not really interested in buying a $1200 light fixture that is only using 10% of its power.

Looking forward to any and all advice. Would appreciate where I might be able to buy the light you recommend as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

2 or 3AI Prime16 should give you enough light coverage and minimal light spill.

Haven't used them nor their SMRTphone app but I would be considering them if i were to do a build with those dimensions.

Dont bother with Kessils 160Tuna Blue if you want a moonlight, they dont dim low enough...awesome shimmer though.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks wtac.

I picked up an AI Prime 16HD and have it set at 8.5" above the water.

I am using one of these lights and I am getting pretty good PE on my acropora in the 12" wide zone, and it seems really good for the lps outside that. Zoas are loving life at the bottom of the tank.

Great light, and super easy to control. When I say easy, I mean crayon outside the lines level easy with calligraphy pen functionality.

Anyone looking for a reasonably priced light, to build a nano or slightly bigger tank, go for this bad boy! Wifi be dammed, bluetooth is perfect, as I have never been sat in the office thinking my corals needed a quick adjustment to the lighting.


----------

